# Need Info On Campground On Lookout Mt. Tn



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

We are looking at going to the Lookout Mountain area near Chattanooga, TN in September. I found a KOA, but it really bugs me that they charge me per person (there are only 3 of us) instead of a flat rate. I could understand for additional guests after the first 4....

Private, Corp of Engineers, etc. campgrounds are all OK with me.

Thanks for the help.

Wic


----------



## snew (Apr 17, 2007)

I would suggest Cloudland Canyon State Park above Trenton, GA. It's on lookout mountain, about 30 minutes from Chattanooga (maybe too far for ya). The park is nice, greating hiking and views. We drove from there to Chattanooga on some highway at the top of lookout mountain - it went by Covenant College, Rock City, and Ruby Falls. The drive was incredible and the road was very close to campground (i'm sure someone can give directions). Along the route we found handgliding and watched (in fear)







as those "crazy" people ran off the mountain with nylon wings!! One of the best "minitrips" we happened upon. We decided we would stay there again if going to the Nooge for anything.


----------



## TnFamily (Jun 28, 2007)

wicandthing said:


> We are looking at going to the Lookout Mountain area near Chattanooga, TN in September. I found a KOA, but it really bugs me that they charge me per person (there are only 3 of us) instead of a flat rate. I could understand for additional guests after the first 4....
> 
> Private, Corp of Engineers, etc. campgrounds are all OK with me.
> 
> ...


I also suggest Cloudland Canyon. My dh took me there for our anniversary in Sept last year. It is a beautiful area; lots of hiking. I recall the road up to the top quite curvy though. I was glad to go up once and down once!

Teri


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

I am going to Cloudland next month. I heard it is absolutely beautiful and to stay on the west side. it is about a 20-25 minute ride to Chatanooga depending on which way you go. There is also Racoon Mountains and Campground http://www.raccoonmountain.com/ and TN State Park Harrison Bay http://state.tn.us/environment/parks/Harri...x.shtml#camping


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

We have been to both Cloudland and Racoon Mt. If you are looking for more wilderness type of camping, Cloudland is more rustic, with walking trails and larger private sites. Racoon Mt. has a go-cart track, a small cavern, and is close, (5-10 min) from many attractions.

Dave


----------

